# Krebse in schwedischen Seen?



## Meerjungfrauman (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich fahre dieses Jahr nach Schweden zum Urlaub machen( kein wirklicher Angelurlaub).

Natürlich nehme ich eine Rute mit um den ein oder anderen Hecht zu schnappen aber ich habe gelesen, dass es in einigen Seen in Schweden gute Krebspopulationen gibt.


Da Unser Haus nun direkt an einem mittelgroßen See liegt würde mich interessieren ob es Sinn macht mit dem Boot mal eine Reuse auszulegen oder ob es nur in den 3 Großen Seen Krebse gibt.

LG

Marcel


----------



## hajobu (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Es gibt in fast allen Seen Schwedens Krebse, sie dürfen nur zu einer bestimmten Zeit ( Juli/August ) gefangen werden, soviel ich weiss.


----------



## inselkandidat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

jede menge.. jedesfalls in Südschweden


----------



## gehawe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 garantierte Möglichkeiten, mit einem Schweden Streit anzufangen:


Du jagst ungefragt auf seinem Grundstück.
Du legst eine Krebsreuse ohne Krebsfangrecht in seinem Revier aus.
Soviel ich weiß, kann man als Tourist zwar Angelkarten kaufen, aber das Krebsfangrecht ist da nicht enthalten. Da ist der Stress vorprogrammiert!


Weiss ich, da wir eine Ferienhaus am See haben. ... mit Krebsfangrecht :q



Viele Grüße


Gerhard


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*



gehawe schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 garantierte Möglichkeiten, mit einem Schweden Streit anzufangen:
> 
> 
> Du jagst ungefragt auf seinem Grundstück.
> ...



Es handelt sich um Südschweden 

Der See gehört auch dem Hausbesitzer, ich denke frage kostet nichts und ich möchte ja nicht den See leer fischen 


Welche Reusen sind zu empfehlen und welche Köder? Wann wo und wie auslegen? 


Was sind das genau für Krebse und wie kann man die zubereiten? 


LG und schonmal Danke!


----------



## inselkandidat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Wenn du nett frags, bekommste wahrscheinlich welche vom Kebsfangberechtigten! Der oft der Hausbesitzer war...sparst dir das auslegen..


----------



## porscher (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Ja, es ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen sich vorher gründlich zu informieren und mit dem Besitzer zu sprechen. Gänzlich betrachten sind die Bestände in den schwedischen Gewässer in den letzten 20 Jahren stark zusammengebrochen. Mittlerweile kommen die Tiere aus der Türkei oder aus Asien um den Bedarf der Schweden zu decken. Das entsprechende Festessen *Kräftskiva* (Krebsfest) ist ein traditionelles  Fest in ganz Schweden, das in Zusammenhang mit der Krebsfangsaison im Spätsommer steht,  wenn in vielen schwedischen Familien Krebs gegessen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Bei Krebsen und Reusen setzen verstehen die Schweden weit weniger Spaß als beim Schwarzangeln.


----------



## Askersund61 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Kann mich den vorigen Voten nur anschliessen! Krebse sind für die Schweden ein Heiligtum; ich habe selbst mal miterlebt, als einer (es war sogar ein Schwede!) unbefugt auf Krebsfang war und erwischt wurde. Da war es vorbei mit der idyllischen Ruhe in Schweden |krach:.

 Ich hatte schon des Öfteren gute Kontakte mit Einheimischen. Kaffee, Schnaps und Kuchen waren allemal drin, zu einem Krebsessen ist es jedoch nie gekommen, da brauch es schon seeeehr viel mehr.

 Darum: Finger weg von den Krebsen, wenn du nicht ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis dazu erhältst.

 Ich wünsche dir jetzt schon einen tollen Schweden-Urlaub.

 Gruss Christoph


----------



## Connaught (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Am Vättern gibt es glücklicher Weise eine Ausnahme. Das ganze nennt sich 'allmänt kräftfiske'! D.h. hier darf in einem bestimmten Zeitraum, unter Beachtung der Spielregeln, jeder dem Krebsfang nachgehen. Ist ne feine Sache...


----------



## Renovatio (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Moin, 

interessanter Beitrag, da wir eine Haus am See in Schweden haben, mit allen erdenklichen Rechten, bis hin zum Bau eines Steges. Daher interessiert mich das Thema jetzt nun auch.  
Ob in unserem See Krebse sind weis ich zwar nicht (bitte nun nicht den Tip Nachbarn fragen, wir haben keine ;-)), jedoch wollte ich sowieso mal eine Reusse auslegen um Fisch zu fangen, wie geht das denn nu mit den Krebs raussen ?

Danke,

Reno


----------



## uwe2855 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Hallo Reno

Ein Test geht ganz einfach. Mit einer Köderfischsenke. In der Netzmitte einen toten Köderfisch oder einen Fischkopf festbinden. Die Senke abends im Flachwasser auslegen, Tiefe etwa 1m und warten. Die Krebse finden den Köderfisch schon. In Stundenabständen mit der Taschenlampe leuchten. Sind Krebse darauf, die Senke zügig aus dem Wasser holen.

Uwe


----------



## Renovatio (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Danke,

das werde ich mal probieren...

|supergri


----------



## Connaught (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

Bei Jula bekommst du für umgerechnet 5 Euro eine spezielle Krebsreuse. Google mal 'hopfällbar kräftmjärde'. Ist etwas weniger aufwendig als mit der Senke. Wenn sie einmal reinkrabbeln kommen sie nicht mehr raus.
Wie zuvor beschrieben, einen Köderfisch rein und los geht's.

Wäre natürlich cool, wenn du die heimischen 'flodkräftor' in deinem See hättest und nicht die eingewanderten 'signalkräftor'....


----------



## gehawe (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Krebse in schwedischen Seen?*

@Renovatio: Wo in etwa habt Ihr Euer Haus? Unseres ist bei Eksjö.

Krebs-Reusen gibt es in Schweden in jedem Baumarkt. Als Köder gibt es dort Pellets, die in eine Köderbox gelegt werden. Ist einfacher als toter Fisch und stinkt nicht so.

Grüße

Gerhard


----------

